# Just received Toro 824 Snowmaster. How well will it work on uneven/cracked pavement?



## AwfulFange (12 mo ago)

Just received the 824 snowmaster and have yet to use it. I was wondering, my driveway is original to the house (70's) and has a couple deep cracks and some salt damage from the previous owner.

I understand the snowmaster is meant for even/flat surfaces so if I set the skids up a little, will the snowmaster be able to go over the bumps or does the scraper bar catch on everything?

P.S. I plan to replace the driveway in the next 2-3 years.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

If it does catch on uneven pavement, just press down on the handle bars to lift the bucket slightly. We all tend to deal with uneven surfaces at some point.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If there are skid shoes, put 3 paint sticks under the housing to set the scraper bar height. This should be done on a concrete floor.


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

I have a few unlevel spots (expansion joints) on my drive as well. You will quickly (maybe even subconsciously) remember those spots and automatically raise the front on the machine ever so slightly. But as mentioned, properly adjusted skid shoes should guide you over them as well (unless the cracks are really big). I plan on using some of the readily available liquid crack fillers this spring to further minimize the problem in the future.


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

I have the same situation. My Powermax 8/24 oe would buck, jump and change direction like crazy. Far worse than my very Ariens. I put Arnold poly roller skids on and it is much better.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, the poly roller skids, when adjusted properly, glide over the surface, instead of grabbing, sticking and dragging like the steel ones, and they don't leave all those rust marks from the steel.


----------

